# Looking for Pet pigeons in Alabama



## Heyhowdyhey (Oct 26, 2006)

I am also looking for pigeons. My 8 year old son is interested in raising some. We are in Alabama. Is anyone located down here? I would like to find a breeding pair that would be pets for our family. My son has been reading about homing pigeons but any breed would do to get him started. I don't want to spend a lot of money and they don't have to be fancy. Just friendly.


----------

